# Bettas in a jar?



## Zakura (Jul 1, 2007)

I spent most of yesterday on bettatalk.com, reading about betta fish, as I suddenly have an interest in purchasing one as a pet. I don't have a lot of room in my room, where I'd be keeping it, but according to the site a betta fish could do well in a gallon jar as long as you didn't let food or plants rot in it, you changed the water regularly, etc.

The site also mentioned that you should always have a cover on whatever you house a betta in, as they jump. What I was wondering was, if I bought, say, a one gallon clear glass cookie jar (they had some at Target I thought would make good homes for a betta, though I could be wrong!), would keeping the lid on it so the betta doesn't jump out be a good idea? Or would it suffocate the poor little betta? I'm thinking of having the betta on my desk, so perhaps I could keep the lid off while I'm there so it can breathe and cover it while I'm out so it doesn't die on me?

What do you think? I just don't want to kill my future pet.


----------



## danni42683 (Apr 26, 2007)

I don't know what kind of cookie jar you were looking at or what kind of space you have but I have a HUGE cookie jar that I house my sugar in. It holds 15 pounds of sugar in it. I don't know how much water it would hold but I'm sure it would be alot. It has a lid on it but it is not tight. My neighbor had one in a big vase before adding him to her 55 gallon tank and it never had a lid on it. the fish never jumped out of the vase thing.

good luck!


----------



## Zakura (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks for the reply!

The lid on these jars *looked* tight. I couldn't actually tell since the lid was taped to the jar, but it seemed like it was pretty snug. Probably it would be tight to keep the cookies that it's supposed to hold fresh. XD

When I had betta a long time ago (I was too young to take good care of it, unfortunately. >.<), I had him in a vase. I think that they can't jump out of them 'cause of the shape of the top of the vase. Vases are smaller than gallon cookie jars though, and I figured I'd give my betta as much room as I could afford him. 

The jar is just a simple cylindrical shape. If I left the lid off, it probably wouldn't be too hard for a betta to jump out if he wanted to. But if the lid seals as well as I think it does, he might suffocate. What a dilemma. x_x

Thanks for the luck. I'm sure I'll need it!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Zakura said:


> The lid on these jars *looked* tight. I couldn't actually tell since the lid was taped to the jar, but it seemed like it was pretty snug. Probably it would be tight to keep the cookies that it's supposed to hold fresh. XD


Mesh would be a better option.

Welcome to Fishforum.com, by the way.:wave: :mrgreen:


----------



## Zakura (Jul 1, 2007)

Ah yes. I didn't even think about mesh. I'd just need a little piece and could probably secure it with a rubber band or something. Then my fish will have air without being able to commit suicide by leaping from his jar.

Thank you for the answer and the welcome! I appreciate both!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Bettas should be okay with that. They originated from places where oxygen is often depleted or insufficient. This doesn't mean however that the container where they are kept should be deprived of oxygen.

Partial water changes daily or every other day to keep the water clean is recommended.


----------



## Zakura (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm sure I can handle that. Compared to other fish, Bettas seem rather low-maintenance. 

What would you recommend that I use to make the water suitable for Bettas? I'm not sure what the word for it is, I just know you have to treat the water because tap water isn't healthy for fishies.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Zakura said:


> What would you recommend that I use to make the water suitable for Bettas? I'm not sure what the word for it is, I just know you have to treat the water because tap water isn't healthy for fishies.


Simply use the dechlorinator.


----------



## Zakura (Jul 1, 2007)

Will do! Thanks for everything!


----------



## soco1125 (Jan 5, 2007)

have you checked out the "betta tanks"? i got mine at walmart or petsmart years ago for like $20 or so. it holds 2 gallons and came with a light, undergravel filter, air pump, and airstone. i've since tossed out the airstone and ug filter and replaced the incadescent bulb with a florescent so that i can grow plants in there. i also know that there is a 1 gallon kit available at target, though i'm not as fond of it. either of them will fit nicely on a desktop.

just thought i would throw this little idea into the air since in my experience, bettas don't seem to look too happy in jars or bowls. good luck


----------



## Zakura (Jul 1, 2007)

soco1125 said:


> have you checked out the "betta tanks"? i got mine at walmart or petsmart years ago for like $20 or so. it holds 2 gallons and came with a light, undergravel filter, air pump, and airstone. i've since tossed out the airstone and ug filter and replaced the incadescent bulb with a florescent so that i can grow plants in there. i also know that there is a 1 gallon kit available at target, though i'm not as fond of it. either of them will fit nicely on a desktop.
> 
> just thought i would throw this little idea into the air since in my experience, bettas don't seem to look too happy in jars or bowls. good luck


I haven't even thought of those. As long as they are small enough, I'll be sure to consider using one of them. Anything to keep my Betta happy!

Thanks for the luck! I can sure use it!


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

Your Betta won't last long in a 1 gallon jar. Get him at least 3 or 4 gallons of space - he needs to spread his fins. 

I know it's not my place to say but please don't tell me you can't afford it. 5 gallon tanks are like $10.00 at most. This will be all you need if you planned on keeping him in a Betta Bowl to begin with.

Good luck. 8)


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

I agree with Matt really. I would say 5g minimum - 10g is best.


----------



## Zakura (Jul 1, 2007)

I would love to get a 5 gallon (at least) tank. The problem isn't the cost rather than the space. I really would like to keep the Betta in my room, that way I can admire it and remember to feed it/change the water easier. The only place I have to put a tank, really, is on the top of a shelf. I'm not sure if it could support the weight of five gallons. I'd imagine it would also make water changes harder (I'm not quite sure how to properly clean a tank, I'm afraid. >.<). 

I might be able to get a small, two-gallon or so tank. I know it's not five, but it might be a little better than a jar.

I really do want to take great care of my fish, don't get me wrong. I'm just not sure I *can* get a bigger tank. I will have to see how big a five gallon tank is, and if I have a place I can put it. On second thought, I wonder if my dresser might be able to have a fish tank on top...? Hm...

I will try my best to get at least a five gallon tank, and at the least get the biggest one I will be able to house. Thanks for the help, everyone. I really appreciate all the helpful advice you have all given me.


----------



## leifthebunny (Mar 13, 2007)

If space is a concern, look at an Eclipse system, everything is basically in the tank. Some bettas are happier in the smaller space, but a 10-12g would be better.


----------



## Zakura (Jul 1, 2007)

The Eclipse Systems seem like they would be great! The six gallon tank would just fit on my shelves (granted my shelves could hold the weight of six gallons, I'll have to see). The twelve gallon could fit on top of my dresser, but it looks pretty expensive. I'll end up with the tank but won't be able to afford a Betta. XD

Would the filters in these tanks be a problem? I know Bettas don't really like the currents...

This may seem like a stupid question, but if you have a tank with the filter, how often would you have to change the water? Whether it be a partial change or a total change? I guess it'll probably depend on the size.

Thanks again for the help, everyone. You've all been so helpful!


----------



## leifthebunny (Mar 13, 2007)

Both of my bettas are in planted tanks with other fish in 12g eclipse systems each. They are both happy in their environments.

Witht eh 12g eclipse, I stick the syphon in through the top and only vacuum half the substrate at a time (once a week) and only 2g. As both tanks are planted, I left the prefilter alone so the carbon is inactive. I find both bettas like the plants in the tanks.


----------



## Zakura (Jul 1, 2007)

Thank you for the help, leif. I appreciate it.


----------



## leifthebunny (Mar 13, 2007)

Best of luck with the betta.


----------



## Zakura (Jul 1, 2007)

Thank you very much!


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

So have you made your choice? I'm glad to hear you may be leaning towards a larger tank. My first tank was indeed on top of my dresser. Your dresser will more than likely be able to support the weight of a 5 - 10g setup. Also, with a 10g, you can have other species in there too! It's going to be great fun for you I think.

Update us, and try to post pics when you get your setup! :lol: :lol: 8) 8)


----------



## Zakura (Jul 1, 2007)

Yeah, I'm leaning towards at least a 5g tank. My parents are afraid of letting me get a tank in case I don't properly take care of the fish and it dies on me, but I believe I've read enough in order to properly take care of a Betta, at least. Even if I can't start off with a larger tank, though, I'll be sure to take great care of my fish. That way even if I start with a smaller tank, I may be able to convince my parents that I'm able to take care of a whole tank.

My mom has had a twenty-gallon tank in which we've housed goldfish for years, but I don't believe she's ever cycled the tank. Some of the fish have lived for over ten years in it. Is this because goldfish are hardy? Would not cycling a tank first kill my Betta? If cycling is in fact necessary, what would be the quickest way to do it?

Thanks again everyone for the help. I'm also so glad you have convinced me to try and get a bigger tank. Now I feel so bad for ever wanting to put my Betta in a gallon jar.


----------



## Zakura (Jul 1, 2007)

I was gonna edit my post, but I didn't realize that their was a limit on the amount of time you could. Sorry if double-posting isn't allowed.

One of my friends has around an 8 or 10 gallon tank that she'd be willing to give me for free. However, I'm sure a tank of this size needs filtration. But Bettas don't like moving water, do they? Is there any kind of filter that you'd recommend if I got a tank of this size?

Edit: My parents want me to start with the Betta in a jar for a while to make sure I'll take care of it, because as you can imagine, it's much more costly to buy the things necessary for a tank rather than a jar. At this point, I really want the tank, but it seems the only way I can get it is if I first start with the Betta in a jar. I have confidence that I'll take good care of my pet fish, as I'll be keeping it in my room. My parent's are iffy after my last incident with a Betta fish, I was only 11 or 12 and didn't know how to properly care for it. The poor Betta...but anyway, please wish me luck! I may not post too much here on FishForum outside of this topic, but I'm sure I'll usually be lurking if you ever want to PM me or anything.


----------

